# Do you give clients a Wedding Welcome Packet?



## rwilliams (Oct 14, 2014)

I've only done one wedding on my own and for that wedding I simply gave them a copy of the contract and that's all. However, I was skimming through some photography ideas on Pinterest and saw Wedding Welcome Packets.

Some included a preferred vendors list.. which I don't understand? Why does the photographer care about the other vendors?

Some included coupons for their hair/makeup.. I'm assuming they worked out some kind of arrangement with a hair stylist/makeup artist, though I'm not sure what kind. 

Some included peppermint sticks, which I actually thought was kind of cute, regardless of how unnecessary 

Some included wedding to do list, checklists, timelines, etc... which I received a ton of as a bride, but I guess some people may find it useful?

Then there were a bunch of other forms and such that I couldn't tell what it was.

SO, if you do offer these packets to your clients, what all do you include in yours?


----------



## TheMountainMan (Oct 14, 2014)

I usually just ask the client if they want anything extras. I've given people some very weird requests in the past


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> ...Some included a preferred vendors list.. which I don't understand? Why does the photographer care about the other vendors?


  Reciprocal marketing.  You recommend them, they recommend you.  It's an excellent idea!



rwilliams said:


> ...Some included coupons for their hair/makeup.. I'm assuming they worked out some kind of arrangement with a hair stylist/makeup artist, though I'm not sure what kind.


  Same thing again, "I'll recommend you if you can cut say, 20% off of your rates".  That way you're perceived as giving more service, and the hairdresser/MUA gets a referral.  It works both ways.



rwilliams said:


> ...Some included peppermint sticks, which I actually thought was kind of cute, regardless of how unnecessary


  Who doesn't like candy, and no matter how little it costs you, people love to get something free!



rwilliams said:


> ...Some included wedding to do list, checklists, timelines, etc... which I received a ton of as a bride, but I guess some people may find it useful?


  See previous answer.



rwilliams said:


> ...SO, if you do offer these packets to your clients, what all do you include in yours?


No, because if someone's coming to me for a wedding, it generally means that I'm stepping in at the last minute.


----------



## rwilliams (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks! That makes more sense 




tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > ...Some included a preferred vendors list.. which I don't understand? Why does the photographer care about the other vendors?
> ...


----------



## Vautrin (Oct 21, 2014)

That sounds like a brilliant marketing idea.

There's a lot of ways you can handle referral sorts of things.  Maybe people refer people to you in exchange for your sending people their way.  Maybe people pay you for the leads.  

But tirediron is right, it really would make you shine.  If you've been to enough weddings, you probably have a really unique perspective that will be helping to the bride.

Just some thoughts on what else you could do:

Venues -- Provide a tear sheet with pictures of different venues and how they can look.  Make sure the owners all know you might be referring people and see if you can get something in return.
Any other inputs into a wedding: the flowers guy, the catering, etc.  Start collecting business cards when you go to these things, and build your network.  People will reward you, either financially, or by word of mouth


----------



## runnah (Oct 21, 2014)

I give them a coupon for 25% off their next wedding.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> I give them a coupon for 25% off their next wedding.


 I want to get a new genre started, "Divorce photography".  I think there's WAY more money there, especially when the principles pay me NOT to show the images to each other.


----------



## rwilliams (Oct 28, 2014)

So how do I go about the referrals though? I feel kind of silly saying "Hey, if I recommend you, will you recommend me?"



Vautrin said:


> That sounds like a brilliant marketing idea.
> 
> There's a lot of ways you can handle referral sorts of things.  Maybe people refer people to you in exchange for your sending people their way.  Maybe people pay you for the leads.
> 
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> So how do I go about the referrals though? I feel kind of silly saying "Hey, if I recommend you, will you recommend me?"


You put together a strong portfolio and a sample of your client package, and then visit potential businesses and discuss it just like that, "Hello Mr. Jones, I'm Bill Smith, a professional wedding photographer in <city>.  I was wondering if you would be interested in working together? I'm putting together a client information package, and having seen some of your work, and would like to be able to recommend you to clients in exchange for your recommendation of me.  I'll offer you an X% commission/client discount if you will do the same."  ....   or words to that effect.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 28, 2014)

When I got married I didn't get a packet from my photographer that I can remember.  I did get one from the hotel I had my reception at.  It included referrals for everything you could need for a wedding (DJ/band recommendations, florists, private bakers, lingerie shops etc) as well as some discount coupons for the places.  You may want to start with contacting the event planning departments of hotels and other common locations for wedding in your area as well as private party/event planners.


----------



## Designer (Oct 28, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> So how do I go about the referrals though? I feel kind of silly saying "Hey, if I recommend you, will you recommend me?"


It's more sales work.  Put on your sharpest outfit and your best smile, and go knock on some doors.  The sharper (hungrier?) business owners will recognize the opportunity right away, and want to sign up on the spot.  Show them a good portfolio, make your best sales pitch, and then shut up.  The next one who says anything will be the next "partner" in your new marketing plan.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2014)

To do lists and check lists can be very helpful for you - because as a photographer you can make darn sure YOUR bits (like meetings, pre-wedding shoots, rehearsals etc..) get booked in and sorted out early. Plus it keeps them in the bride and grooms minds eye (esp if they use your planners/guides).

It's also a way to continue marketing. Say they book for a wedding but don't book any pre-wedding dress shoot. Your planner can include a slot (no time/day of course just an ordered list of events/ideas) for that - it prompts them; keeps suggesting a new way for them to spend their money on your services. 



Others have commented on the referrals so I'll add one bit to otherwise very solid advice. When approaching a company for this make sure you do your homework on them. You want to make sure you find out as much as you can so that you can make sure you want them on your referrals list. Remember each company you personally refer to your clients is a company you should be confident in performing a good service (because if they fail you'll take part of the blame for suggesting them in the first place - plus any bad things on their front might mean that the clients look at your contribution in a negative light as well). 

So make sure you know them well; chances are you might end up working with them on the day and before the wedding also. 


Note also that when networking don't forget to network with other photographers in the area. In an ideal world you'd never turn away work; in reality you will. Clients might not be able to pay your fees - they might not be suitable for you - could be you just can't book them on a certain day or maybe you have and you suddenly wind up too ill to perform on the day or a funeral or other major event has to be attended that suddenly messes up your schedule.

If you've networked with other photographers you can recommend them to your clients if you can't work for them (ergo you're not losing any money be suggesting they try another photographer); or ask if they can cover you for an event if you can't attend it for what ever reason.


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 9, 2014)

You know most people don't flat out say "Send business my way I'll send it your way."

Getting referrals is more about building relationships.  Getting to know people and making sure they know your work, and they'll be happy to recommend you.

(Although you should also ask them to do you a favor as well.  The key is, it's not what you say, it's how you say it)


----------



## mcap1972 (Nov 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> I give them a coupon for 25% off their next wedding.



Love this one


----------

